# Sprinkler System - Repair or Replace?



## vsi1600 (Apr 14, 2017)

This isn't my particular area of expertise but I have been roped into redoing a sprinkler system, curious for thoughts on the job.

The current sprinkler system has been abandoned for an unknown number of years. There is an ancient "LAWN GENIE" controller in the now finished basement which has been rocked over.

This ratty PVC manifold setup is left under the deck. It's unclear if it's even getting water at this point. There is an inline valve installed in PVC coming from the manifold in the drop ceiling of the basement which appears to deliver water somewhere to the front of the house.










If we redo it, the new manifold will be burried in a box and three zones would be plenty. Perhaps a fourth for plants on drip irrigation but definitely not 5.

The lawn is in terrible shape and needs to be tilled and re-seeded. Only two sprinkler pop-ups are even visible. It seems like more of a challenge to try to revive the old system than it would be to just start from scratch.

It shouldn't be a problem for two guys in a day to till and lay new pipe, the lawn is only about a tenth of an acre.

Thoughts?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Install new.

You could likely spend untold hours chasing leaks, broken pipes and long ago gone pop ups....

with the new you will at least know where everything is.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Definitely install new. It'll take forever to track down broken sprinkler heads and lines. 

I tried tracking down all the breaks once (the first time I ever did it), and it was a huge mistake.


----------



## vsi1600 (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks:thumbsup: My favorite way to work anyways.

Need to figure out if that manifold is even getting water right now, but I will probably install the new one adjacent to it, and temporarily hook a hose up to it to run it after re-seeding. We only have a day to work on that end of the project. Removing the old manifold and getting water from the wet wall in the finished basement to the new manifold might have to wait until another day.

Planning on putting in a Rainbird WiFi controller with a rain sensor. If anyone has an opinion on that unit, or what valves go well with it for a small yard I'm all ears..


----------



## TimberlandTrees (Feb 23, 2017)

Repairing that system would be way more trouble than it's worth. 

Rainbird's Wifi controller is good, but it doesn't work with NEST, Google Home or Amazon Echo.


----------



## AquaFloLI (Jun 8, 2017)

Agreed with Timberland. Rachio and RainMachine are good.


----------



## AllWet (Mar 9, 2017)

I am a big fan of the Hunter Hydrawise Wifi controller. I has the ability to add a flow sensor to read actual water usage. It can also alert you if there is a leak in the system. The Rachio is also a good controller. I wrote an article on my site. It can be found here.
https://njirrigation.com/smart-wifi-irrigation-controllers/


----------



## EarthwiseScott (Oct 5, 2017)

*Agreed*

...could not agree with these guys more. New system is the way to go. I occasionally have to make the mistake of offering to 'revive' an old system. Case in point, the job I'm on now appeared to need only a new controller, replacement of a couple valves, some pipe breaks fixed, and then a few new emitters. But this is one of those things where, once you fix the valves, you discover more breaks and busted emitters. I also had to spend a tremendous amount of time locating the valves which were scattered all over the yard. The wire to the valves was old a brittle and gave me issues at the connection to the valve. I had to sort through the last guys wiring puzzle. Long story short, I had to spend nearly three days getting this thing up and running. I was way underbid and had to take the hit. There are just too many unknowns to accurately estimate something like this. With a new system you have a better handle on materials/time.


----------



## tombrowning (Mar 8, 2018)

*Replace!*

That's more trouble than its worth. I would scratch the old system and install a new sprinkler system. You wouldn't have to investigate all the leaks and other needed repairs. :blink:


----------



## AllWet (Mar 9, 2017)

*Replace the system*

I can't tell you how many times we tried to be heros and revive an old system only to regret it half way through. Most times it is quicker and less expensive to put in new. The new system will also water properly because it will be designed for the current landscaping.


----------

